# found a jet 1642 used for $1900, deal or no?



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

i stumbled across a jet 1642 on craigslist last night. the description was, something like jet 1642, 2HP, bought for $2500 new, selling for 1900 or B/O. used for 6 months, everything that came with the lathe, goes with the lathe. i emailed her to find out why she was selling it, she had another kid and no longer had time for it and it has just been sitting and she'd rather see someone make use of it. she said she used it moderatly during the 6 months but no heavy usage. I was thinking of taking a look at it and possibly lowballing her for 1700, what do ya'll think? should i go after it?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Better hurry, that's a good deal on a great lathe. It should sell fast. BTW, that's the same lathe I do most of my work on.


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a new one for the same price
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?180745-FS-Jet-1642EVS-Wood-Lathe-in-Columbia-MD


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks guys. i'm going to look at/buy this lathe on tuesday morning, I am hoping that i can get it for 1600 or 1700. I would love to buy new, but maryland is quite a drive for me and i'm certain i can get this lathe for a few bucks cheaper. It sounds promising, we'll see. I will let you guys know how i make out tuesday.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

I bought it!!! :yes: I got the guy to 1800. it's a few years old but has only been used 6 months and you can tell because it's still in pristine condition. hoping to set her up this evening.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats, your going to love it.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

congratulation on the lathe that was quick
:thumbsup: show us some photos of you new toy


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats to you
now pics are in order:yes:


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> congrats to you
> now pics are in order:yes:


I second that! This thread is useless without a few pics. :yes:


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks guys! you're going to have to give me a day or two for pictures. I'm a full time college student and have just started the final push (trimesters) I hope i can set it up in the morning as long as i can figure out how to plug it in (thinking of just making an adapter to plug into dryer outlet) i'll keep you guys posted though.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys got me all excited and i just HAD to put together the lathe this morning. :yes: check it out. PS. i'm mostly going to be doing bowls, so i'll just slide the headstock down so that pole isn't in my way


----------



## vcooney (Dec 21, 2008)

Good deal, I have the same lathe and i love it. remember to keep the ways waxed,,,and happy turning.


----------



## robbiethewood (Jan 15, 2012)

:thumbup:that's clean looking lathe


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks guys. just made an adapter for the plug so i can plug it into a dryer outlet. turned her on and wow does she have a beautiful quiet hum.:thumbsup: going to turn a bowl tomorrow :yes:


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats, she looks good, I did the same thing with the power cord.


----------

